# DEVFS kernel support?

## FINITE

I have a friend that just got gentoo working and even though he has compiled support for devfs into the kernelhe still get the error that it needs to be compiled in for gentoo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomte

checked the obviously?

is

```

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

```

in his .config?

regards,

tom

----------

## proxy

most common cause of this i noticed is people forget to mount /boot before copying bzImage to it.

in gentoo unlike other distros, /boot is NOT automatically mounted during normal boot as this avoids some possible problems and is uneccesary.

proxy

----------

## lx

Maybe its better to mount it as read-only then you'll get a message so you remember to mount /boot. This offers some protection.

Cya lX.

----------

## FINITE

Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to ask if he is mounting the boot partition when cp'ing the boot image over. He may not be. I know I forgot the first time. I will also have him check the .config file as well. Thanks again.

----------

